# SketchUp Challenge



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

I think it is time to get some activity going here. I decided to present you SketchUp users with a challenge. It might be too easy but let's have a go.

So, here's the challenge. Draw a raised panel door in seven steps. Make it 12" wide and 24" tall. See the example below. This isn't a door you'd get a cutlist from to build it, however for creating a look, or if you were going to order ready made doors or whatever, this would suffice.

For extra credit, make the door 16" wide while maintaining the same proportions on stiles and raising. Do that in one step.


----------



## Slim (28 Mar 2008)

I'm working on it Dave, but I've got visitors this weekend. So I won't be able to post it until next week. Great Idea though. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

Thank you Simon. Enjoy your weekend.

I think I need to clarify something. By seven steps, I mean, seven tool selections _not including_ the Select tool. FWIW, I didn't use the Line tool at all for this.


----------



## gidon (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks Dave for this - I really want to have a go because I fear I'm forgetting any SU skills I had - not having used it for so long!
Will do my very best!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## John McM (28 Mar 2008)

Dave something like

Rectangle 12",24"
pushpull 1"
Offset 2"
pushpull 3/4"
offset from inside edge 2"
alt+move inner face to top face

Ahhhhhhhh help..............


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

Yep, John. You just missed the last step and I don't think you need any help. 

"alt+move inner face to top face "

There's the key thing to remember. The rest of this is all absolutely basic stuff. Autofold is the cool trick that many folks either don't know about or forget. 

If you watch my video showing the round table, I used autofold to put the bevel on the top and the shelf. In that case I used Offset to create the fold line and moved the outside edge. By using a 1/4" offset and a 1/4" move, I automatically got a 45° bevel.

http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1125852776


----------



## John McM (28 Mar 2008)

Cheers Dave, what was the last step and how did you fix my link to show the picture. Still learning.
Ta


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

John, the last step was to Push/Pull the field of the panel up a bit. I didn't actually move the field to be flush with the face of the frame. I left it a bit low and then finished up with the Push/Pull for an 1/8"

I got your link open in another browser window and than right clicked on the picutre. From Properties, I copied the address and put that between the


----------



## John McM (28 Mar 2008)

Top man as usual Dave. 

You're right it has been quiet around here for a while. I'm still waiting for you and Tim Killen to write the book "Sketchup for Woodworkers" complete with dvd. A complete, logical syllabus using a few historical examples brought to life so to speak. Best sellar guaranteed. 
Love your blog, keep it up
Cheers


----------



## Shultzy (28 Mar 2008)

I took a slightly different approach and used the rectangle, line, follow-me and eraser.


----------



## LarryS. (31 Mar 2008)

excellent idea dave to spark a bit of learning on sketchup : 





Have to admit I followed John's instructions but I learnt as I was doing it. Nice to have a challenge that makes the learning more interesting

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Mar 2008)

Mighty_Genghis":243lna6x said:


> excellent idea dave to spark a bit of learning on sketchup :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on you, Paul.

Learning something is the idea. I guess I'd better come up with another challenge than.


----------

